# Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims



## Flaylo

Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News




> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.




Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
Click to expand...


  man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

jesus they just cant help themselves


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> jesus they just cant help themselves



Since my opposition to current policy labeled me a racist.

FUCKING WITH YOU IDIOTS IS FREE.


----------



## Stephanie

OMG. now a SKUNK is considered RACIST.

that friggen STINKS..


----------



## Flaylo

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
Click to expand...


My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.


----------



## Katzndogz

Is he half black?  Is he half white?  Does he stink?

Mentioning that is racist.  They are just facts.


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
Click to expand...


So what asswipe, I am a heinz 57.

I dont give a fuck if your offended.


----------



## uscitizen

Everyone knows that TP'ers are not racist.
They told us that.


----------



## Flaylo

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what asswipe, I am a heinz 57.
> 
> I dont give a fuck if your offended.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself shitstain, your dickhead self just proved that you dipshits can't attack Obama without attacking his race, pussies.


----------



## mal

Obama's Mother is Kansas White and his Father is Kenyan Black/Muslim... Correct?...

He is in Fact, Half White and Half Black.

The Skunk is only Insulting to the French... Is Barry Claiming French Ancestory now?...

Fuckin' O'Bama's a Mick ever March... 



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what asswipe, I am a heinz 57.
> 
> I dont give a fuck if your offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself shitstain, your dickhead self just proved that you dipshits can't attack Obama without attacking his race, pussies.
Click to expand...


His race wasnt attacked.  But I am glad you think it is.  What will you do CRY?


----------



## mal

^And those Typically Racist Cracker Ass Crackers had the Nerve to Raise him well and put him through Prep Schools in Hawaii...

The Fuckin' NERVE of White People.



peace...


----------



## mal

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what asswipe, I am a heinz 57.
> 
> I dont give a fuck if your offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself shitstain, your dickhead self just proved that you dipshits can't attack Obama without attacking his race, pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His race wasnt attacked.  But I am glad you think it is.  What will you do CRY?
Click to expand...


Racist Avatar is Racist!... 



peace...


----------



## Full-Auto

mal said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself shitstain, your dickhead self just proved that you dipshits can't attack Obama without attacking his race, pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His race wasnt attacked.  But I am glad you think it is.  What will you do CRY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist Avatar is Racist!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I cant help it.  I oppose Obama policies and we all look alike.


----------



## mal

Full-Auto said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> His race wasnt attacked.  But I am glad you think it is.  What will you do CRY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Avatar is Racist!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant help it.  I oppose Obama policies and we all look alike.
Click to expand...


I Fuckin' HATE White People... True Story. 



peace...


----------



## Full-Auto

mal said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Avatar is Racist!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant help it.  I oppose Obama policies and we all look alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Fuckin' HATE White People... True Story.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You do the hating, I will stick with a strong passionate dislike of anything left.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
Click to expand...


truth hurts don't? obama is a skunk.


----------



## Truthmatters

why is his racial makeup this TP groups major concern??


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> why is his racial nakeup this TP groups major concern??



I guess you missed the stinks portion.

You know the relevant part.

Now bunch those panties back up.


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> why is his racial makeup this TP groups major concern??



Barry makes his Race an Issue... It's on him first.

As for your Claim...

Tea Party Patriots

I don't even see Barry Mentioned on that Main Page...

How Fucking Stupid are you, TdM?... 



peace...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> why is his racial makeup this TP groups major concern??


oh so now calling someone a skunk is racist? A majority of obama supporters are desperate to show obama opposition as racist. You are desperate because you can see the failure in this president. You use it as a distraction, but that distraction does not change anything obama is a failure even he said he was a failure.


----------



## Truthmatters

dear idiot.

concentrating on race when making a voting choice is racism.

they said it themselves about him being half black and half white.

IT IS RACISM and nothing but racism


----------



## Truthmatters

Ok now we have established most of you here are racists and also dont want minorities voting


----------



## bitterlyclingin

The Democrats along with their friends and co conspirators in the MSM have long had the opportunity to lay down the groundrules for political discussion in the United States. They long ago decided which nouns, verbs, adverbs, adjectives and phrases were permissible to use in political discussion without the right's participation.
Look for the Democrats to play the race card early and often. That was indicated in their desperation to take Herman Cain out of the equation. Does anybody yet know exactly what Herman Cain was accused of?


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> dear idiot.
> 
> concentrating on race when making a voting choice is racism.
> 
> they said it themselves about him being half black and half white.
> 
> IT IS RACISM and nothing but racism



I am more then just black and white.

That makes you the idiot.


----------



## DiamondDave

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
Click to expand...


Yeah... just like you are a DI...

How much more crap can spew out of you??


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> Ok now we have established most of you here are racists and also dont want minorities voting



Go play in Traffic you Fucking Buffoon. 



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is his racial makeup this TP groups major concern??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry makes his Race an Issue... It's on him first.
> 
> As for your Claim...
> 
> Tea Party Patriots
> 
> I don't even see Barry Mentioned on that Main Page...
> 
> How Fucking Stupid are you, TdM?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Notice how TruthDON'T won't Acknowlege this link?...

Classic.



peace...


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
Click to expand...



The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.


----------



## mal

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.
Click to expand...


People taking Pride in their Race are... Sad.

You have ZERO to do with who Fucked to Create you.



peace...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Flaylo said:


> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
Click to expand...




Kansas - the state that everyone forgot.


----------



## WillowTree

Katzndogz said:


> Is he half black?  Is he half white?  Does he stink?
> 
> Mentioning that is racist.  They are just facts.





I guess we can't mention black       and          w  hite    c    ows    either huh?


----------



## Unkotare

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas - the state that everyone forgot.
Click to expand...



Who forgot Kansas?


----------



## Jackson

Flaylo said:


> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
Click to expand...


Your obessession with color made you miss the point.  He stinks!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Unkotare said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas - the state that everyone forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who forgot Kansas?
Click to expand...

 I didn't think anyone actually lived there.


----------



## Avatar4321

Are you people seriously unable to determine the difference between racist and racial?

No, i think you are. you are just looking for excuses to see racists so you can ignore facts you don't like.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up, take your bullshit and shove it up your ass.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Avatar4321 said:


> Are you people seriously unable to determine the difference between racist and racial?
> 
> No, i think you are. you are just looking for excuses to see racists so you can ignore facts you don't like.



What are these "facts" we don't like?


----------



## Jroc

While we've got *real* issues confronting the future of this county, people like you get offended over stupid shit like this? Sidesteppingt these problems are not what this eletion should be about. this is just stupid talking points from libs who want to make this election about something it isn't. Pathetic really you should be ashamed


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up, take your bullshit and shove it up your ass.
Click to expand...

There should be warning for these types of thread.
WARNING FAUX OUTRAGE AHEAD


----------



## Avatar4321

So for the sake of argument, let's say these guys are the biggest racists this world has ever know. 

How does that invalidate the fact that we need to cut taxes, cut spending, and decrease regulation to get this nation back on track? How does that somehow mean we don't need to start stepping up as people and fulfilling our responsibilities? How does that change the fact that we need to govern ourselves and worry less about controling the lives of others?

How is this distraction at all relevant to the problems the Tea Party actuallly addresses and the problems facing this nation? (Both of which are virtually identical).


----------



## Avatar4321

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you people seriously unable to determine the difference between racist and racial?
> 
> No, i think you are. you are just looking for excuses to see racists so you can ignore facts you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are these "facts" we don't like?
Click to expand...


That Obama is a bad president. That his policies are failing this nation. That the Tea Party has been offering one of the few solutions that will actually fix the problem.


----------



## Truthmatters

Only the wealthy will benifit.

I want policy that gives us the best policy for all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> Only the wealthy will benifit.
> 
> I want policy that gives us the best policy for all.


You are posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## Avatar4321

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the wealthy will benifit.
> 
> I want policy that gives us the best policy for all.
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting in the wrong thread.
Click to expand...


That's her post for just about anything.


----------



## Crackerjack

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas - the state that everyone forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who forgot Kansas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think anyone actually lived there.
Click to expand...

Amusing that you respond to something you perceive to be racist with ignorance.

I agree, you didn't think.


----------



## Avatar4321

Crackerjack said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who forgot Kansas?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think anyone actually lived there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amusing that you respond to something you perceive to be racist with ignorance.
> 
> I agree, you didn't think.
Click to expand...


If no one lived in kansas or in any other of those horrible flyover states, we wouldnt be able to eat today.


----------



## blastoff

Are there some racist Tea Party folks?  Without a doubt.

Are there some racist OWS folks?  Without a doubt. 

Are there some racist Democrats/liberals?  Without a doubt. 

Are there some racist Republicans/conservatives?  Without a doubt. 

Are there some racist independents and whatnots?  Without a doubt.  

Are there some racists who don't fit into any of the aforementioned categories?  Without a doubt.  

Because there are some racists within any category of our citizenry does that make each and every other member of that category also racist?  Of course not.  Only an idiot would leap to such a generalization.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

blastoff said:


> Are there some racist Tea Party folks?  Without a doubt.
> 
> Are there some racist OWS folks?  Without a doubt.
> 
> Are there some racist Democrats/liberals?  Without a doubt.
> 
> Are there some racist Republicans/conservatives?  Without a doubt.
> 
> Are there some racist independents and whatnots?  Without a doubt.
> 
> Are there some racists who don't fit into any of the aforementioned categories?  Without a doubt.
> 
> Because there are some racists within any category of our citizenry does that make each and every other member of that category also racist?  Of course not.  Only an idiot would leap to such a generalization.



All true but that is not the point to this thread. Calling obama a skunk because he stinks and he's black and white somehow makes the use of a skunk as racist.


----------



## imbalance

Skunks are racist yo.


----------



## Jarhead

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
Click to expand...


Well...based on that logic...

Anyone in the media, in politics and in the public in general that made a comment about Barack Obama being a black man is a racist...including Obama himself.

Afterall, pointing out the race of another...according to you...is racist.


----------



## Crackerjack

imbalance said:


> Skunks are racist yo.


They all look alike to me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Crackerjack said:


> imbalance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skunks are racist yo.
> 
> 
> 
> They all look alike to me.
Click to expand...


Well they all smell and act the same.


----------



## Truthmatters

Making hey of someones race in an election is racism


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> Making hey of someones race in an election is racism


----------



## Jarhead

Truthmatters said:


> Making hey of someones race in an election is racism



So why did you vote for a racist then?

Did I Mention He's Black? -- Obama makes a play for the white-guilt vote


----------



## Flaylo

Jroc said:


> While we've got *real* issues confronting the future of this county, people like you get offended over stupid shit like this? Sidesteppingt these problems are not what this eletion should be about. this is just stupid talking points from libs who want to make this election about something it isn't. Pathetic really you should be ashamed



Another sellout Mizrachi standing on his soapbox talking about what he thinks is important. The shit was racist, I know you Mizrachis are oblivious to your racism since you practice it against Arabs on a daily basis. Sephardis don't do that.


----------



## Avatar4321

imbalance said:


> Skunks are racist yo.



They always seem to stink regardless of what person a race around them is.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> Making hey of someones race in an election is racism



No. not necessarily. It would make it racial though.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your party is the racist party.

The minorities in this country dont vote for your racist party very often do they?


----------



## Unkotare

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas - the state that everyone forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who forgot Kansas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think anyone actually lived there.
Click to expand...



Don't quit yer day job...


----------



## Jarhead

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making hey of someones race in an election is racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. not necessarily. It would make it racial though.
Click to expand...


racial does not mean racism


----------



## Truthmatters

yes it does.

If race doesnt matter then no need to mention Obamas race.


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up, take your bullshit and shove it up your ass.
Click to expand...




What's that you say? I'm right and you should have thought twice before posting such illogical bullshit? Yes, I know.


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> Your party is the racist party.
> 
> The minorities in this country dont vote for your racist party very often do they?


Sadly, you're too stupid to see the gross contradiction in what you've posted.

Please only post with adult supervision.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up, take your bullshit and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that you say? I'm right and you should have thought twice before posting such illogical bullshit? Yes, I know.
Click to expand...


Fucker, you're illogical thinking that shit wasn't racist.


----------



## Truthmatters

90 % of blacks dont vote republican for good reasons


----------



## Flaylo

Crackerjack said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party is the racist party.
> 
> The minorities in this country dont vote for your racist party very often do they?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're too stupid to see the gross contradiction in what you've posted.
> 
> Please only post with adult supervision.
Click to expand...


The Kansas Tea party trailer Trash shit face party are racist.


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up, take your bullshit and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that you say? I'm right and you should have thought twice before posting such illogical bullshit? Yes, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucker, you're illogical thinking that shit wasn't racist.
Click to expand...



What's that? Trying to change the subject away from your idiotic illogic? Sorry, that didn't work.


----------



## Crackerjack

Flaylo said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party is the racist party.
> 
> The minorities in this country dont vote for your racist party very often do they?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're too stupid to see the gross contradiction in what you've posted.
> 
> Please only post with adult supervision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kansas Tea party trailer Trash shit face party are racist.
Click to expand...

"Shit fuck damn racist hell shit **** fuck."

That's pretty much all I got out of that post.


----------



## Flaylo

Truthmatters said:


> 90 % of blacks dont vote republican for good reasons



True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party is the racist party.
> 
> The minorities in this country dont vote for your racist party very often do they?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're too stupid to see the gross contradiction in what you've posted.
> 
> Please only post with adult supervision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kansas Tea party trailer Trash shit face party are racist.
Click to expand...



You're a sad, sad little fool.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> yes it does.
> 
> If race doesnt matter then no need to mention Obamas race.



Then stop mentioning it TM.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90 % of blacks dont vote republican for good reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.
Click to expand...



You should really go to Germany and take it up with them if that is of ANY concern to you, because it sure as hell isn't to most anyone else HERE, idiot.


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?


Why does everything boil down to race with you?


----------



## Jarhead

Truthmatters said:


> yes it does.
> 
> If race doesnt matter then no need to mention Obamas race.



then why did he?

Did I Mention He's Black? -- Obama makes a play for the white-guilt vote


----------



## Jarhead

Crackerjack said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everything boil down to race with you?
Click to expand...


She has more than once proven on this board that she has racist tendencies.


----------



## Si modo

Obama stinks.

(I must be a racist, to morons.)


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?



Because they are lied to and kept uneducated by Democrats who destroyed their school systems.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that you say? I'm right and you should have thought twice before posting such illogical bullshit? Yes, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, you're illogical thinking that shit wasn't racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's that? Trying to change the subject away from your idiotic illogic? Sorry, that didn't work.
Click to expand...


My parents are black and white, yes that shit was racist, what does Obama's  racial mixture have to do with his job performance you dick head?


----------



## Flaylo

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are lied to and kept uneducated by Democrats who destroyed their school systems.
Click to expand...


What the fuck ever as if we need a party to lead us by the hand, we are educated and know what the fuck is going on, you're the only lied to one.


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, you're illogical thinking that shit wasn't racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that? Trying to change the subject away from your idiotic illogic? Sorry, that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents are black and white, yes that shit was racist, what does Obama's  racial mixture have to do with his job performance you dick head?
Click to expand...



Are you really this stupid? Yes, I guess you are. Read carefully: THE SKIN COLOR OF YOUR PARENTS HAS NO BEARING ON THE VALIDITY OF YOUR INTERPRETATION OF A FUCKING CARTOON, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90 % of blacks dont vote republican for good reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really go to Germany and take it up with them if that is of ANY concern to you, because it sure as hell isn't to most anyone else HERE, idiot.
Click to expand...


I'm stationed, was born here and speak their language, they don't see America as divided between left and right they just see stupid fucking Americans and they're right, the Kansas Tea Party are stupid fucking Americans.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that? Trying to change the subject away from your idiotic illogic? Sorry, that didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are black and white, yes that shit was racist, what does Obama's  racial mixture have to do with his job performance you dick head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid? Yes, I guess you are. Read carefully: THE SKIN COLOR OF YOUR PARENTS HAS NO BEARING ON THE VALIDITY OF YOUR INTERPRETATION OF A FUCKING CARTOON, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.
Click to expand...


Obama skin color racial makeup has nothing to do with his performance as president so the shit was racist.


----------



## Truthmatters

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are lied to and kept uneducated by Democrats who destroyed their school systems.
Click to expand...


If what you say is true why is it you think black people are so incapable of knowing the 'truth"?


----------



## Truthmatters

It is pantently racist to say black voters cant decern the truth


----------



## Flaylo

Truthmatters said:


> It is pantently racist to say black voters cant decern the truth



The fuckers that say what Avatar said don't realize their own racism with their fake white Republican man's burden bullshit.


----------



## Truthmatters

Yes they can not see their own racism.

They lie to themselves about many things


----------



## Crackerjack

Flaylo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90 % of blacks dont vote republican for good reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Germany's pretty much the epitome of a post-racial society.


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Why do blacks not like the republicans candidates?





Why do crack addicts choose 'free' crack over bitter vitamins they have to work very hard for? Why does the 'dealer' hand out 'free' crack?


Why would upstanding African American citizens who are not addicted to crack and who have no interest in becoming so addicted find the assumption that they are crack addicts or can be easily persuaded to become such as personally offensive?


How hard is it to see that it is the 'dealer' who is not only the true racist but also a manipulative scumbag diametrically in opposition to the best interests of those who are or would become crack addicts whatever their skin color?


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> Yes they can not see their own racism.
> 
> They lie to themselves about many things


So how much time do they give you on the Internet each day at the group home?


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really go to Germany and take it up with them if that is of ANY concern to you, because it sure as hell isn't to most anyone else HERE, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm stationed, was born here and speak their language.
Click to expand...




Then stay there, 'cause we sure as hell don't need one more illogical shitbag like you here.


----------



## Flaylo

Crackerjack said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90 % of blacks dont vote republican for good reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Germany's pretty much the epitome of a post-racial society.
Click to expand...


Over here its a crime to walk around and say heil Hitler and throw Nazi salutes. Its not perfect but better in some respects than in America.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really go to Germany and take it up with them if that is of ANY concern to you, because it sure as hell isn't to most anyone else HERE, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stationed, was born here and speak their language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stay there, 'cause we sure as hell don't need one more illogical shitbag like you here.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, I serve my country you shitbag, if you don't like Obama then you get the fuck out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pantently racist to say black voters cant decern the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuckers that say what Avatar said don't realize their own racism with their fake white Republican man's burden bullshit.
Click to expand...


There is no more room in the Democratic party for hypocrites, why don't you start a new party?


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but their well trained black lemmings will ignore shit like this and say there is no racism. Our country is fucked up politically when it comes down to doing shit like this. Germans don't look at us as Democrats and Republicans, they always say stupid fucking Americans when they see shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Germany's pretty much the epitome of a post-racial society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over here its a crime to walk around and say heil Hitler and throw Nazi salutes. Its not perfect but better in some respects than in America.
Click to expand...




If you think it's better then renounce your citizenship and just stay there. We really, really don't need one more illogical douchebag here. Stay there and be happy, and STFU.


----------



## Truthmatters

Crackerjack said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can not see their own racism.
> 
> They lie to themselves about many things
> 
> 
> 
> So how much time do they give you on the Internet each day at the group home?
Click to expand...


Is it hard for you to face your own racism?


----------



## Truthmatters

Black voters in this country have desided already that the republican party is the racist party.

Its in their votes.


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Black voters in this country have desided already that the republican party is the racist party.
> 
> Its in their votes.





Says the crack dealer.


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can not see their own racism.
> 
> They lie to themselves about many things
> 
> 
> 
> So how much time do they give you on the Internet each day at the group home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it hard for you to face your own racism?
Click to expand...



I'm one half of a mixed marriage and the father of a beautiful daughter who also happens to be of mixed race.

And you are incredibly fucking stupid to make such gross assumptions about people you don't know.  Kindly go play in traffic, fucktard.


----------



## Truthmatters

why is it you refuse the cold hard fact Black voters already show with their votes that they think the republican party is racist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> why is it you refuse the cold hard fact Black voters already show with their votes that they think the republican party is racist?


Black voters vote for democrats because black have this entitlement mentality. For some reason they think the democrats care about them because they give them a few scrapes from their 1% table.


----------



## Truthmatters

so you think black people are not like white people?


----------



## Truthmatters

You are a racist if you claim black people dont vote for the same reasons white people do


----------



## Truthmatters

The republican party is racist and the is proven by their inability to garner many votes of color.

Then they insult the voters by saying they are duped.


----------



## Unkotare

Do you realize that the further you try to go with this manic repetition of a faulty premise that you make it more and more obvious that YOU are the one with a racist agenda?


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> why is it you refuse the cold hard fact Black voters already show with their votes that they think the republican party is racist?





Truthmatters said:


> so you think black people are not like white people?





Truthmatters said:


> You are a racist if you claim black people dont vote for the same reasons white people do





Truthmatters said:


> The republican party is racist and the is proven by their inability to garner many votes of color.
> 
> Then they insult the voters by saying they are duped.






​


----------



## Si modo

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stationed, was born here and speak their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stay there, 'cause we sure as hell don't need one more illogical shitbag like you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, I serve my country you shitbag, if you don't like Obama then you get the fuck out.
Click to expand...

  Yup, send all opposition to the gulag!


----------



## Truthmatters

the American voters have decided the republican party is racist and you can see it in every election.


----------



## Unkotare

Definately, definately a very good driiiiver....very good driiiiver....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Flaylo said:


> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.



How is showing Obama as a skunk "racism?"

Well, it's not, of course. But the left depends on demagoguery and will defame anyone who criticizes their little tin god. 

The left are a bunch of skunks.


----------



## Steelplate

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.
> 
> *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*
> 
> 
> The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
Click to expand...


yet you bawl like a newborn any time someone suggests that Racism is even a PART of the Tea Party Agenda. A leopard always shows it's spots sooner or later... I guess your time is now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> jesus they just cant help themselves



Leftists are mindless fucks, they call everything racists, regardless of content.


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> the American voters have decided the republican party is racist and you can see it in every election.





​


----------



## Uncensored2008

Flaylo said:


> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.




ROFL

What a fuckwad you are.

Satire is a common part of politics. Shall we review the cartoons you leftists published about Bush?


----------



## Truthmatters

Until the republicans can win black votes at arround 50% you will be the racist party


----------



## Uncensored2008

Flaylo said:


> Go fuck yourself shitstain, your dickhead self just proved that you dipshits can't attack Obama without attacking his race, pussies.



What race are skunks?


----------



## Truthmatters

Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> why is his racial makeup this TP groups major concern??



The dog in your avatar is half black and half white - YOU RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> The 'race' of your mother and father gives you unquestionable authority over the interpretation of a cartoon? Really? You sound like the racist.



Just a perpetual victim.


----------



## Crackerjack

Crackerjack said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much time do they give you on the Internet each day at the group home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard for you to face your own racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one half of a mixed marriage and the father of a beautiful daughter who also happens to be of mixed race.
> 
> And you are incredibly fucking stupid to make such gross assumptions about people you don't know.  Kindly go play in traffic, fucktard.
Click to expand...





​


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> so you think black people are not like white people?



I think you're not like people with normal IQ's....

I don't know what race you are, don't care either. Retardation knows no color.


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Until the republicans can win black votes at arround 50% you will be the racist party





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if8dDNhaea0&feature=related]I&#39;m definitely not wearing my underwear. [Legendado] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters



The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Steelplate said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet you bawl like a newborn any time someone suggests that Racism is even a PART of the Tea Party Agenda. A leopard always shows it's spots sooner or later... I guess your time is now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkzT_hefJhk]baaaaam.m4v - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

What does the republican party have to do to win black votes?


----------



## Truthmatters

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?
Click to expand...


by black voters not voting for your party


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> What does the republican party have to do to win black votes?





Rain Man in 5 Seconds - YouTube


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by black voters not voting for your party
Click to expand...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw74GYWUPqc&feature=related](GuyWithGlasses) Rainman in 5 Seconds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> the American voters have decided the republican party is racist and you can see it in every election.



Yeah, because 98% of Republicans voted for the white guy in 2008...


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by black voters not voting for your party
Click to expand...


No you said the voters so what you did is concealed out the white vote like it doesn't count you racist piece of shit.


----------



## mal

How Liberals View things...






^Not Racist... And Funny and True!...






^Racist... Unfunny, and NOT True, you Fucking Racist Racists!...



peace...


----------



## Steelplate

Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Steelplate said:


> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.



Show you what?


----------



## Jarhead

Steelplate said:


> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.



you show me one...and I mean one time I personally have said or done anything that is racist and I'll eat my hat.

(FYI...I am a conservative and I mostly vote republican...and this thread is about republicans being a party of racist).


----------



## Truthmatters

Then tell me why blacks dont vote republican very often?


----------



## Steelplate

Jarhead said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you show me one...and I mean one time I personally have said or done anything that is racist and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> (FYI...I am a conservative and I mostly vote republican...and this thread is about republicans being a party of racist).
Click to expand...


funny... I thought it was about the KC Tea Party and it's RACIST comment.


----------



## Zoom

"It is half black, half white, and almost everything it does, stinks," it states.

Its so simple really.  If a group of people who were mostly black said Bush was white and he stunk, would that be racist? 

Its that simple.


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your party has already been deemed the racist party by the American voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by black voters not voting for your party
Click to expand...





​


----------



## mal

Steelplate said:


> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.



That may be True, but you do think that the Family Guy Chimp is Mastburbating when in Fact he is simply pointing his finger Angrily. 



peace...


----------



## Truthmatters

not one of you can come up with a reason that dosent insult blacks huh?


----------



## Si modo

Steelplate said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you show me one...and I mean one time I personally have said or done anything that is racist and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> (FYI...I am a conservative and I mostly vote republican...and this thread is about republicans being a party of racist).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny... I thought it was about the KC Tea Party and it's RACIST comment.
Click to expand...

I think Obama is a piece of shit.  Shit is brown, usually.  Obama's skin color is more brown than mine is.  Thus, I must be a racist.


----------



## Zoom

Truthmatters said:


> Then tell me why blacks dont vote republican very often?



Because they are brainwashed.  Just like Cain's wife.  That dem voting brainwashed woman.


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> not one of you can come up with a reason that dosent insult blacks huh?


Do you still beat your dog?


----------



## Truthmatters

Give me one reason that blacks dont vote republican that is not a racist hit at blacks?


----------



## mal

Crackerjack said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by black voters not voting for your party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


^Correction... Senator Byrd would NEVER use the term "Nigga"...

He's Proper when it comes to Speaking about the Blacks.

"There are White *******" too, just ask him...

D'oh!... That Cracker Dead.

My Bad.



peace...


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Then tell me why blacks dont vote republican very often?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2WwyzVbH5c&feature=related]Rain Man 6/7 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

you got nothing huh?


I have proven you the racist party with your own words


----------



## Steelplate

mal said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be True, but you do think that the Family Guy Chimp is Mastburbating when in Fact he is simply pointing his finger Angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Sorry dude... don't watch cartoons. The only thing that resembles what you speak of is Grampa Murked you's avatar... Didn't know it was from Family Guy. Yes... I recognize that he is pointing his finger angrily. Why did I try to make a funny one time or something?


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> you got nothing huh?
> 
> 
> I have proven you the racist party with your own words





​


----------



## Jarhead

Steelplate said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you show me one...and I mean one time I personally have said or done anything that is racist and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> (FYI...I am a conservative and I mostly vote republican...and this thread is about republicans being a party of racist).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny... I thought it was about the KC Tea Party and it's RACIST comment.
Click to expand...


thats an outright lie.
Yes, it started that way but when you jumped in it was a full fledged thread about the GOP being a racist party.
And you know it....so you are lying about "what you thought"....
Or you have a serious reading comprehension issue.


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Give me one reason that blacks dont vote republican that is not a racist hit at blacks?





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ-rLLcjUG0&feature=related]Rain man - L&#39;uomo della pioggia ITALIANO parte 3/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

The republicans BLAME the black voter for not supporting them instead of giving black people reasons to vote for them.


----------



## mal

Steelplate said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you... You show me one.. and I mean one time I personally have compared Bush or anyone else to a chimp and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be True, but you do think that the Family Guy Chimp is Mastburbating when in Fact he is simply pointing his finger Angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry dude... don't watch cartoons. The only thing that resembles what you speak of is Grampa Murked you's avatar... Didn't know it was from Family Guy. Yes... I recognize that he is pointing his finger angrily. Why did I try to make a funny one time or something?
Click to expand...


Yeah... I have no idea who that person is... But apparently he's an Asshat.



peace...


----------



## Truthmatters

Tell me what the republican party CAN DO to attrack black voters?

Do you even have any ideas?


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> The republicans BLAME the black voter for not supporting them instead of giving black people reasons to vote for them.









Seriously TdM... You one Dumb Notherfukka.



peace...


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> you got nothing huh?
> 
> 
> I have proven you the racist party with your own words




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhMH-g_lO1E&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL042F7407EEEA0B82]Rain Man teil 4 deutsch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

Then give me one reason that blacks dont vote republican that is not a insult to the black community?


----------



## Crackerjack

Jarhead said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you show me one...and I mean one time I personally have said or done anything that is racist and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> (FYI...I am a conservative and I mostly vote republican...and this thread is about republicans being a party of racist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny... I thought it was about the *KC Tea Party* and it's RACIST comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats an outright lie.
> Yes, it started that way but when you jumped in it was a full fledged thread about the GOP being a racist party.
> And you know it....so you are lying about "what you thought"....
> *Or you have a serious reading comprehension issue.*
Click to expand...

That's a given, as Steelplate said the story is about Kansas City's Tea Party, when the very first line of the story indicates it's in Hutchinson, which is nowhere close to KC.

Oops!


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me what the republican party CAN DO to attrack black voters?
> 
> Do you even have any ideas?



REPUBLICans don't Assume Failure on Groups of People based on Skin Color and then Legislate to Foster the Problem by Suplementing it with other People's Money...

It's NOT Easy to Sell Personal Responsibility.

Hand outs?... Yeah, they Sell like Flap Jacks.



peace...


----------



## Truthmatters

so you think blacks dont vote for republicans becasue they dont like personal responsibility?

That is racism.


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me what the republican party CAN DO to attrack black voters?
> 
> Do you even have any ideas?






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqbXPfaN_VM&feature=related]Autism - Toothpick count - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## imbalance

mal said:


> peace...


----------



## Truthmatters

Does the republican party care about attracking black voters?


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> so you think blacks dont vote for republicans becasue they dont like personal responsibility?
> 
> That is racism.


Look bitch, you're the biggest racist here.  You don't even have the balls to recognize it, either.  Fuck you and fuck your opinion.




​


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> Does the republican party care about attracking black voters?



Well, it seems that Black REPUBLICans get Attacked by White Liberals when they Dare to Stray off the Plantation...

Clarence Thomas and Herman Cain come to mind.



peace...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> Then tell me why blacks dont vote republican very often?



I think it's been told to you several times and in my reply why blacks support the democratic party but your racist mentality refused to allow you to see it.


----------



## Steelplate

mal said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the republican party care about attracking black voters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems that Black REPUBLICans get Attacked by White Liberals when they Dare to Stray off the Plantation...
> 
> Clarence Thomas and Herman Cain come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Prove that it was a white liberal who broke the story... I'd bet my next paycheck it was one of his opponents from the GOP. It would serve NO PURPOSE for the Dems to blow their strategic wad before the primary.


----------



## mal

Steelplate said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the republican party care about attracking black voters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems that Black REPUBLICans get Attacked by White Liberals when they Dare to Stray off the Plantation...
> 
> Clarence Thomas and Herman Cain come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that it was a white liberal who broke the story... I'd bet my next paycheck it was one of his opponents from the GOP. It would serve NO PURPOSE for the Dems to blow their strategic wad before the primary.
Click to expand...


Seriously?...

And what's your Excuse for the Liberals who went after Clarence Thomas?...



peace...


----------



## Steelplate

Jarhead said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you show me one...and I mean one time I personally have said or done anything that is racist and I'll eat my hat.
> 
> (FYI...I am a conservative and I mostly vote republican...and this thread is about republicans being a party of racist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny... I thought it was about the KC Tea Party and it's RACIST comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats an outright lie.
> Yes, it started that way but when you jumped in it was a full fledged thread about the GOP being a racist party.
> And you know it....so you are lying about "what you thought"....
> Or you have a serious reading comprehension issue.
Click to expand...


Really? show me where I said the GOP was racist... I do believe I questioned ONE POSTER on his racist response. But other than that, I've said nothing of the sort. I cannot help the way the thread develops....I was responding to the beginning of the thread. What do you do when you join in on a thread? Do you just jump in and start flailing... or do you look at the OP and start there? I didn't bother to read all the pages of the thread before responding to what I thought was a very racist response to the OP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> not one of you can come up with a reason that dosent insult blacks huh?



Call it has I see it, if reality is insulting maybe someone needs to change. Many entitlement programs are focused on blacks. A number of whites use those programs but they were first created with blacks in mind, and the reason they were created was for votes nothing else.


----------



## Steelplate

mal said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems that Black REPUBLICans get Attacked by White Liberals when they Dare to Stray off the Plantation...
> 
> Clarence Thomas and Herman Cain come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that it was a white liberal who broke the story... I'd bet my next paycheck it was one of his opponents from the GOP. It would serve NO PURPOSE for the Dems to blow their strategic wad before the primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?...
> 
> And what's your Excuse for the Liberals who went after Clarence Thomas?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Wow... stretch much? Let's see... if it were a liberal scheme... Clarence Thomas was a different situation, wasn't it? Let's say(and I know you will) that it was a Liberal scheme...the dude was being APPOINTED to the SCOTUS. There was a clear Motivation to discredit him. With Cain... it would have been stupid to let the "cat" out of the bag until they knew he was going to represent the GOP in the General Election.

no, You're barking up the wrong tree with Cain. It's just easier to blame the DNC rather than think that "your people" are fucking cannibals... just like any other god damned politician.


----------



## Truthmatters

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> not one of you can come up with a reason that dosent insult blacks huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it has I see it, if reality is insulting maybe someone needs to change. Many entitlement programs are focused on blacks. A number of whites use those programs but they were first created with blacks in mind, and the reason they were created was for votes nothing else.
Click to expand...


Lies every bit of it lies designed to spew hate on black voters


----------



## Zander

Insensitive? Yes
Racist? No. 
Funny? - Hell yes!!


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> Lies every bit of it lies designed to spew hate on black voters








*"I'm melting!  Melting ..."*


----------



## imbalance

I think welfare and social saftey nets in general were created with honest good intentions.  But the road to hell is paved with good intentions and welfare has over time become corrupted by self-interested career politicians who exploit and leverage it to sustain their own political existense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> not one of you can come up with a reason that dosent insult blacks huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it has I see it, if reality is insulting maybe someone needs to change. Many entitlement programs are focused on blacks. A number of whites use those programs but they were first created with blacks in mind, and the reason they were created was for votes nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies every bit of it lies designed to spew hate on black voters
Click to expand...


Just because you don't agree with it doesn't mean it's lie.


----------



## Truthmatters

It is a racist lie


----------



## Truthmatters

why do you have to insult black voters to defend your party?

Because its a racist party


----------



## Crackerjack

Truthmatters said:


> why do you have to insult black voters to defend your party?
> 
> Because its a racist party


Why the fuck are you still talking?





​


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> It is a racist lie



Here is an example of a racist lie



Truthmatters said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redistricting, regardless of who (Dem or Repub) initiates it, does not prevent ANYONE from voting. It change the representation numbers for a party in Congress.
> 
> ALL votes still count.
> 
> Why TM cannot understand this basic FACT is beyond comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and they are sliced and diced so certain people dont get represented by their reps*
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> why do you have to insult black voters to defend your party?
> 
> Because its a racist party



Shup Bitchlips! 



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Flaylo said:


> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCHINSON, Kan. (AP)  A tea party group in Kansas says its depiction of President Barack Obama as a skunk is satire, not racism as the leader of a civil rights group alleges.   *Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."*   The Hutchinson News (Local tea party's skunk photo questioned | The Hutchinson News:) reports local NAACP president Darrell Pope sees no humor in the depiction, which he calls a blatant statement of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
Click to expand...


Perhaps the original intent was not racist, but you know what folks such as USAR and Tank and the others of their ilk will make of it.


----------



## mal

Truthcertainlydoesn'tMatter once overheard a Bookie talking to someone about the _Vigorish_, and she quickly Screamed, "THAT'S RACIST!"...

That's how Fucking Stupid she is. 

She couldn't walk straight for a week after that Incident...

Hasn't been back to the Hood since.



peace...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Steelplate said:


> funny... I thought it was about the KC Tea Party and it's RACIST comment.



The KC Tea Party didn't make a racist comment.

This is about you Marxists fanning the flames of racial division, as the racists that you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

So you, a racist, are yelling at supposed other racists?

Got it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> The republicans BLAME the black voter for not supporting them instead of giving black people reasons to vote for them.



I don't blame you for being a retard, I blame the drugs that got into your system in utero.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny... I thought it was about the KC Tea Party and it's RACIST comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KC Tea Party didn't make a racist comment.
> 
> This is about you Marxists fanning the flames of racial division, as the racists that you are.
Click to expand...


Thats exactly it.


----------



## Flaylo

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Germany's pretty much the epitome of a post-racial society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here its a crime to walk around and say heil Hitler and throw Nazi salutes. Its not perfect but better in some respects than in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it's better then renounce your citizenship and just stay there. We really, really don't need one more illogical douchebag here. Stay there and be happy, and STFU.
Click to expand...


Again, I'm defending my country, what the fuck are you doing except sitting on your whiny ass complaining about the president?


----------



## Flaylo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What a fuckwad you are.
> 
> Satire is a common part of politics. Shall we review the cartoons you leftists published about Bush?
Click to expand...


Racist satire is a common part of Repug politics.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Flaylo said:


> Again, I'm defending my country, what the fuck are you doing except sitting on your whiny ass complaining about the president?



You're defending your country from the Germans?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Flaylo said:


> Racist satire is a common part of Repug politics.



Calling that which disagrees with your shameful party "racist" is the product of a weak mind.

The real racist here is you.


----------



## Stephanie

You Obamabots have become totally FRIGGEN INSANE.

It's really sad to watch it happening right before our eyes..

A SKUNK....

Remember how they went ape shit over the picture of Obama as a JOKER

they called that RACIST too.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The notion that blacks are stupid and unintelligent for not voting for Republicans is accurately a *WHITE* lie quite literally.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stephanie said:


> You Obamabots have become totally FRIGGEN INSANE.
> 
> It's really sad to watch it happening right before our eyes..
> 
> A SKUNK....
> 
> Remember how they went ape shit over the picture of Obama as a JOKER
> 
> they called that RACIST too.



They are in full panic, they scream RACIST at everything in hopes that it will take the focus off of what an abysmal fuckup Obama is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The notion that blacks are stupid and unintelligent for not voting for Republicans is accurately a *WHITE* lie quite literally.



Bass, you're stupid and unintelligent for being a racist pile of shit.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The notion that blacks are stupid and unintelligent for not voting for Republicans is accurately a *WHITE* lie quite literally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass, you're stupid and unintelligent for being a racist pile of shit.
> 
> I'm just sayin...
Click to expand...


Now I'm the racist? Looks who's playing the race card.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Now I'm the racist?



Uh no, you've been the racist all along, at least for the 3 years I've been here



> Looks who's playing the race card.



Flaylo?

What about it?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then tell me why blacks dont vote republican very often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's been told to you several times and in my reply why blacks support the democratic party but your racist mentality refused to allow you to see it.
Click to expand...


Why should blacks support Retardplicans when they do things like this:

Republican Found Guilty Of Suppressing Black Votes In Maryland | News One

You're not helping your case.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm the racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no, you've been the racist all along, at least for the 3 years I've been here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks who's playing the race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flaylo?
> 
> What about it?
Click to expand...


Calling me racist because of disagreements?


----------



## Lakhota

> _By David Taintor_
> 
> A Kansas tea party group is saying pee-eww to President Obama.
> 
> Patriot Freedom Alliance, a tea party group in Hutchinson, Kansas, made a statement on its website recently, depicting Obama as a skunk.
> 
> It is half black, half white, and almost everything it does, stinks, the site reads, according to a screen grab posted by The Hutchinson News. The skunk depiction has been replaced with an abridged biography of Newt Gingrich.
> 
> The groups webmaster, Thomas Hymer, told the The Hutchinson News the statement was just political satire, saying Sarah Palin has been subjected to worse attacks. But Hutchinson chapter NAACP president Darrell Pope suggests the message carries racial overtones.
> 
> Of course, this isnt the first race-titnted gibe at Obama. Over the Summer, Rush Limbaugh suggested a new chocolate-vanilla Oreo cookie should be rebranded the Obameo.
> 
> Read the rest here.



Tea Party Group Calls Half Black, Half White Obama A Skunk | TPMMuckraker


----------



## Lakhota

That's not very nice...


----------



## Bass v 2.0

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> not one of you can come up with a reason that dosent insult blacks huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it has I see it, if reality is insulting maybe someone needs to change. Many entitlement programs are focused on blacks. A number of whites use those programs but they were first created with blacks in mind, and the reason they were created was for votes nothing else.
Click to expand...


Wrong, those programs, specifically the New Deal were not created with blacks in mind first.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last major election we had would be the mid term and how did the voters prove your point again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by black voters not voting for your party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you said the voters so what you did is concealed out the white vote like it doesn't count you racist piece of shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over here its a crime to walk around and say heil Hitler and throw Nazi salutes. Its not perfect but better in some respects than in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it's better then renounce your citizenship and just stay there. We really, really don't need one more illogical douchebag here. Stay there and be happy, and STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I'm defending my country
Click to expand...



Wouldn't you be happier defending a country you think is "better"? Go do that.


----------



## Lakhota

> *Glenn Beck Suggests Tea Party Is Racist*
> 
> _By Alex Seitz-Wald_
> 
> In a startling admission from a major Tea Party champion, former Fox News host Glenn Beck said Friday that race may be a motivating factor in the Tea Partys opposition to President Obama. In an interview with Fox Business host Andrew Napolitano, Beck said Obama and GOP front-runner Newt Gingrich are both big government progressive, so he doesnt understand why Tea Party members are supporting Gingrich. If youre against [Obama] but youre for [Gingrich], it must be about race, Beck said:
> 
> BECK: And I issued a challenge to Tea Party members.  [Gingrich] is a progressive.  If you have a big government progressive, or a big government progressive in Obama, one in Newt Gingrich, one in Obama, ask yourself this, Tea Party: is it about Obamas race? Because thats what it appears to be to me. If youre against him but youre for this guy, it must be about race.​
> Glenn Beck Suggests Tea Party Is Racist - YouTube




More: Glenn Beck Suggests Tea Party Is Racist | ThinkProgress

Glenn Beck: Tea Partiers Who Support Newt Are Racist | TPM2012


----------



## Stephanie

You're a little late..

Panties are all in a bunch already bout this in ANOTHER THREAD..

but nice try.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Bass v 2.0 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> by black voters not voting for your party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you said the voters so what you did is concealed out the white vote like it doesn't count you racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Fuck you racist.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."



Obama and his supporters would like to thank the Patriot Freedom Alliance for its contribution to the presidents reelection.


----------



## Lakhota

Well, I searched "Skunk" on first 3 pages and found nothing.  Sorry for duplicating another thread.


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Well, I searched "Skunk" on first 3 pages and found nothing.  Sorry for duplicating another thread.



 another day another FAUX outrage posted by you. go get your rage on in the other thread.

you lefties have become PATHETIC petty little people


----------



## Unkotare

Gee, I wonder why a thread hasn't already been started about this topic and gone on for dozens of pages? Oh yeah that's right THERE HAS, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Calling me racist because of disagreements?



I point out that you're a racist because of the wealth of anti-white posts that have your name on them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me racist because of disagreements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I point out that you're a racist because of the wealth of anti-white posts that have your name on them.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


> Well, I searched "Skunk" on first 3 pages and found nothing.  Sorry for duplicating another thread.





You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lakhota

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I searched "Skunk" on first 3 pages and found nothing.  Sorry for duplicating another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


I apologize for giving you a pos rep for your personal attacks - it was meant to be a neg, but I was in a hurry.  So, I owe you 2 negs in the future.


----------



## Stephanie

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Hutchinson-based Patriot Freedom Alliance says on its website that like the president, the skunk is "half black, half white, and almost everything it does stinks."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and his supporters would like to thank the Patriot Freedom Alliance for its contribution to the presidents reelection.
Click to expand...


----------



## Salt Jones

I don't find it racist. I just see it as typical. Now Glen Beck may find it racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans BLAME the black voter for not supporting them instead of giving black people reasons to vote for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for being a retard, I blame the drugs that got into your system in utero.
Click to expand...


Uncensored fails again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans BLAME the black voter for not supporting them instead of giving black people reasons to vote for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for being a retard, I blame the drugs that got into your system in utero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uncensored fails again.
Click to expand...


The voice of the far far extreme left defending another extreme leftist


----------



## JakeStarkey

That seems so to you because you are so far to the right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> That seems so to you because you are so far to the right.



At least I'm honest enough to admit that I am right. You on the other hand are a poser, you are far far extreme left.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, you are not mainstream right.  You are far far wack right, far to the right of mainstream conservatism.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> No, you are not mainstream right.  You are far far wack right, far to the right of mainstream conservatism.


Just for shits and grins, who do you think is a mainstream conservative?


----------



## JakeStarkey

George Will is a good example, I think.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JakeStarkey said:


> No, you are not mainstream right.  You are far far wack right, far to the right of mainstream conservatism.



How would you know? You're a complete nutjob leftist, the center is so far to the right of you that it seems extreme. No doubt you view your Messiah® as moderate. It's because you are a loon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crackerjack said:


> Just for shits and grins, who do you think is a mainstream conservative?



Fakey Jake no doubt views Hugo Chavez as a little right of center.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hugo is a stone cold socialist, and you are a stone cold far right wack reactionary.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JakeStarkey said:


> Hugo is a stone cold socialist,



So are you.



> and you are a stone cold far right wack reactionary.



That must be why I support full legalization of drugs, gambling and prostitution....

ROFL

Never change, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are merely a libertarian on social values, Uncensored.  I am a solid mainstream Republican, and you are far far to the reactionary wack hard right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> No, you are not mainstream right.  You are far far wack right, far to the right of mainstream conservatism.



mainstream? You mean the collective don't you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

JakeStarkey said:


> You are merely a libertarian on social values, Uncensored.



Social, political and economic. 



> I am a solid mainstream Republican,



ROFLMAO

You are a far left democrat, an Obamabot and a socialist.

Seriously, you fool no one and look like a moron.



> and you are far far to the reactionary wack hard right.



You're a fucking whack-job, fakey Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You fool no one with your silliness.  Remember that most criminals espouse libertarian philosophies to cover their own behaviors.  I imagine you have some doozies hidden in your closet. 

You are not mainstream, which means that if you won't accept yourself as you state it is that  you believe, then you will never recognize a true Republican and the mainstream.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> Remember that most criminals espouse libertarian philosophies to cover their own behaviors.


Excuse me, but just what the *fuck* are you talking about?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Take a look at NAMBLA or the various far right wack groups.  They want to do what they want to do and to hell with their family or neighbors or community or nation.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> Take a look at NAMBLA or the various far right wack groups.  They want to do what they want to do and to hell with their family or neighbors or community or nation.


No, shithead, NAMBLA is not supported by any libertarian organization, and I've never met or heard of a libertarian supporting them, and I challenge you to prove otherwise.  Of course you won't, since you're a fucking dumbshit and a pussy, but there you go.

You really are stupid, aren't you?  Get a fucking clue.  Libertarians do not support child molesters, and fuck you for saying so.

By the way, free speech  &#8800; child molestation, so don't even try that bullshit on me, numbnuts.


----------



## PredFan

It's racist simply because the left says it is. Got it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You fool no one with your silliness.  Remember that most criminals espouse libertarian philosophies to cover their own behaviors.  I imagine you have some doozies hidden in your closet.
> 
> You are not mainstream, which means that if you won't accept yourself as you state it is that  you believe, then you will never recognize a true Republican and the mainstream.



There are two types of Republicans mainstream (the collective) Republicans (Constitutionalist) Jake you are part of the collective where no one has individual rights unless you agree with those right. You are part of the mob. You will never be a Constitutionalist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JakeStarkey said:


> You fool no one with your silliness.



I'm not trying to fool anyone. I don't come here pretending to be a democrat while spouting Libertarian ideas.



> Remember that most criminals espouse libertarian philosophies to cover their own behaviors.



Remember: Most leftists pretending to be Republicans on message boards molest kittens and torture puppies....



> I imagine you have some doozies hidden in your closet.



I imagine you get lots of Almond Roca out of the cat box.



> You are not mainstream, which means that if you won't accept yourself as you state it is that  you believe, then you will never recognize a true Republican and the mainstream.



Whether I'm mainstream or not is irrelevant, you are a fraud and liar.

You are actually so stupid that you think you fool people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crackerjack said:


> Excuse me, but just what the *fuck* are you talking about?



You have to excuse Jake, he's mentally retarded.


----------



## Crackerjack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but just what the *fuck* are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to excuse Jake, he's mentally retarded.
Click to expand...

So I noticed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crackerjack said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at NAMBLA or the various far right wack groups.  They want to do what they want to do and to hell with their family or neighbors or community or nation.
> 
> 
> 
> No, shithead, NAMBLA is not supported by any libertarian organization, and I've never met or heard of a libertarian supporting them, and I challenge you to prove otherwise.  Of course you won't, since you're a fucking dumbshit and a pussy, but there you go.  You really are stupid, aren't you?  Get a fucking clue.  Libertarians do not support child molesters, and fuck you for saying so.  By the way, free speech  &#8800; child molestation, so don't even try that bullshit on me, numbnuts.
Click to expand...


You are just so lost, arentcha, but we will help you find the way.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but just what the *fuck* are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to excuse Jake, he's mentally retarded.
Click to expand...

  You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but you are one of the most clueless on the board.  CrudsaderFrank has it over you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Uncensored2008 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fool no one with your silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to fool anyone. I don't come here pretending to be a democrat while spouting Libertarian ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that most criminals espouse libertarian philosophies to cover their own behaviors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember: Most leftists pretending to be Republicans on message boards molest kittens and torture puppies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you have some doozies hidden in your closet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you get lots of Almond Roca out of the cat box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not mainstream, which means that if you won't accept yourself as you state it is that  you believe, then you will never recognize a true Republican and the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether I'm mainstream or not is irrelevant, you are a fraud and liar.
> 
> You are actually so stupid that you think you fool people.
Click to expand...


You are stupid if you think people who think agree with you.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at NAMBLA or the various far right wack groups.  They want to do what they want to do and to hell with their family or neighbors or community or nation.
> 
> 
> 
> No, shithead, NAMBLA is not supported by any libertarian organization, and I've never met or heard of a libertarian supporting them, and I challenge you to prove otherwise.  Of course you won't, since you're a fucking dumbshit and a pussy, but there you go.  You really are stupid, aren't you?  Get a fucking clue.  Libertarians do not support child molesters, and fuck you for saying so.  By the way, free speech  &#8800; child molestation, so don't even try that bullshit on me, numbnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just so lost, arentcha, but we will help you find the way.
Click to expand...

I figured you wouldn't have the balls to do anything but talk out of your ass.  Predictable.

Kindly fuck off and die.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JakeStarkey said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but you are one of the most clueless on the board.  CrudsaderFrank has it over you.



Coming from you? That just crushes me, sparky....


ROFL


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crackerjack said:


> I figured you wouldn't have the balls to do anything but talk out of your ass.  Predictable.
> 
> Kindly fuck off and die.



*HEY!*

I depend on Jake to entertain me. Some people loved Jim Carey in "Dumb and Dumber," but Carey was acting. This is no act with Jake, he really IS as stupid as he looks.

You just can't BUY that kind of entertainment.

Jake, from the bottom of my heart, stay healthy, stay stupid, and keep me laughing!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fool no one with your silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to fool anyone. I don't come here pretending to be a democrat while spouting Libertarian ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that most criminals espouse libertarian philosophies to cover their own behaviors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember: Most leftists pretending to be Republicans on message boards molest kittens and torture puppies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you have some doozies hidden in your closet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you get lots of Almond Roca out of the cat box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not mainstream, which means that if you won't accept yourself as you state it is that  you believe, then you will never recognize a true Republican and the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether I'm mainstream or not is irrelevant, you are a fraud and liar.
> 
> You are actually so stupid that you think you fool people.
Click to expand...


Jake told on himself the other day



JakeStarkey said:


> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> *Your own side thinks so as well*.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jake told on himself the other day
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> *Your own side thinks so as well*.
Click to expand...


Jake takes stupidity to a whole new level.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake told on himself the other day
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> *Your own side thinks so as well*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake takes stupidity to a whole new level.
Click to expand...


He's pitiful, but not to be pitied  he's a snake


----------



## JakeStarkey

The wack far right snarls.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> The wack far right snarls.


If you weren't a complete fucking idiot, you would realize that libertarians aren't part of the right.  But since you are, you should probably just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ernie S.

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas tea party illustration draws racism claims - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not racist, fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man they nailed that one, and you just left with tears.
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father is black and my mother is white you fucking dick head, what they said was racist but a dickwad like you just doesn't get that.
Click to expand...


OK so you just pointed out that you are half white and half black. By your "logic", that makes you just as racist as the people you're bitching about.

RACIST!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Many libertarians economically are of the far right.  Stating otherwise does not make it so.


----------



## Ernie S.

JakeStarkey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fool no one with your silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to fool anyone. I don't come here pretending to be a democrat while spouting Libertarian ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: Most leftists pretending to be Republicans on message boards molest kittens and torture puppies....
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you get lots of Almond Roca out of the cat box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not mainstream, which means that if you won't accept yourself as you state it is that  you believe, then you will never recognize a true Republican and the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether I'm mainstream or not is irrelevant, you are a fraud and liar.
> 
> You are actually so stupid that you think you fool people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are stupid if you think people who think agree with you.
Click to expand...


I think I agree with him...


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He's pitiful, but not to be pitied  he's a snake



That's what's so damned funny - he's too stupid to be a snake, but thinks he is.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> Many libertarians economically are of the far right.  Stating otherwise does not make it so.


Congratulations!  Now, is there anything other about politics that doesn't involve economics, numbnuts?

Wait ... maybe social issues?  Right!  Are libertarians to the right on social issues?  Nope!  Therefore, there must be some other way to look at politics than as a left v. right issue!  The only way it works is to use a two-dimensional graph, with one axis representing economic freedom and the other representing personal freedom.

Thus endeth the lesson, dumbfuck.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nonetheless, you lean far right on the economic issues, Crackerjack.  You are entitled to your opinions but not to your own facts.  If you want less government regulation in the economy, then you are right wing.  If you want to lower age of consent laws, or eliminate them, you are right wing.  No way you can get around it.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonetheless, you lean far right on the economic issues, Crackerjack.  You are entitled to your opinions but not to your own facts.  If you want less government regulation in the economy, then you are right wing.


You really are stupid, aren't you?  Do you understand that there is an element to political stances that has nothing to do with economics and has everything to do with personal freedom?  Or are you just too stupid to handle more than one variable at a time?

Political views cannot be expressed simply using a linear model.  Stating otherwise does not make it so.

If I were even half as dumb as you, I would certainly not get up on the Internet and broadcast it to the world.





JakeStarkey said:


> If you want to lower age of consent laws, or eliminate them, you are right wing.  No way you can get around it.


Who said anything about age of consent laws, shithead?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crackerjack is having a melt down.  He has a hard time realizing that even a paradigm has a right side to the mapping.  What a silly crackerhead libertarian.  Just a bane on humanity.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> Crackerjack is having a melt down.  He has a hard time realizing that even a paradigm has a right side to the mapping.  What a silly crackerhead libertarian.  Just a bane on humanity.


Google "Nolan Chart" fuckwit, so at least you know what the fuck it is you're talking about, peckerwood.

Meltdown, my ass.  I enjoy cursing idiots like you, because you so richly deserve it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JakeStarkey said:


> Crackerjack is having a melt down.



Nah!

Crackerjack is just realizing that you really are as stupid as you present yourself.

It's a bit of a shock, you know.



> He has a hard time realizing that even a paradigm has a right side to the mapping.



Is that Vogon poetry?

{   Oh flundered gruntbuggly, 
    Thy micturations are to me 
    As plurdled gabbleblotchits 
    On a lurgid bee 
    That mordiously hath bitled out 
    Its earted jurtles }



> What a silly crackerhead libertarian.  Just a bane on humanity.



Never change, Jake!


----------



## JakeStarkey

You chuckleheads are the gifts that keep on giving.


----------



## Flaylo

The contards are really themselves look shitty in this thread.


----------



## Jroc

Flaylo said:


> The contards are really themselves look shitty in this thread.



 You're" looking shitty" for starting such a stupid, brainless thread. I don't know why people bother with this stupidity, youre an embarrassment.


----------



## Flaylo

Jroc said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The contards are really themselves look shitty in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're" looking shitty" for starting such a stupid, brainless thread. I don't know why people bother with this stupidity, youre an embarrassment.
Click to expand...


Fuck off you racist Mizrachi piece of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jroc said:


> You're" looking shitty" for starting such a stupid, brainless thread. I don't know why people bother with this stupidity, youre an embarrassment.



Flaylo is an embarrassment to the species. Imagine having to explain Flaylo to an inter-galactic intelligence.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right wacks here have revealed the type of people they are and the values the consider most important.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right wacks here have revealed the type of people they are and the values the consider most important.


It's cute that you act like you have some sort of credibility.  Really.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The difference tween us, CJ, is I do and you just babble.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> The difference tween us, CJ, is I do and you just babble.


You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, dipshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right wacks here have revealed the type of people they are and the values the consider most important.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You prove my point, bud.


----------



## Crackerjack

JakeStarkey said:


> You prove my point, bud.


You have no point, bud.

Go fuck yourself, and goodbye.


----------



## Mr. President

My dad is black and my mom is white.  I didn't think that the article was racist.  In fact I think the opposite they gave equal mention to his white and black halves soo this is more a shining example of equality.


----------



## Mr. President

PS. The NAACP which is the ultimate opposing force is a racist organization that should disgust any true freedom loving American.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crackerjack said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prove my point, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point, bud.
> 
> Go fuck yourself, and goodbye.
Click to expand...


The point is that you fail on your point.  Tis what tis.  Goodbye.


----------

